# Pollock of Faversham builder's plate



## TNL (Jul 7, 2011)

Can anyone help with a picture of a Pollock's of Faversham builder's plate, as fitted to small vessels? I have the little 35' Thames Conservancy tug KENNET from 1931, it's been fitted with a replacement plate which I'm sure isn't quite right & I'd like to remedy the error.


Thanks
Tim


----------



## murrayis (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi TNL

Don't know if this might help but may be worth a question.
The National Register of Archives lists the National Maritime Museum: The Caird Library, Manuscripts Section as holding _" James Pollock Sons & Co Ltd, shipbuilders - 1885-1970:letter books, ledgers, journals, cash books, cost and wages records, ship files, plans etc"_
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/nra/searches/subjectView.asp?ID=B6446
Rob


----------



## TNL (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you for that. Should be worth a look if I'm able to get there, even if there isn't any answer there.

Tim


----------

